# GM Synchromesh Believer



## 2theonevr6 (Feb 11, 2008)

Just thought id chime in and let everyone know that I am now a believer in the magical substance synchromesh. Have had a constant 3rd gear grind for about 2 months now since changing to solid shifter endlinks, and synchromesh has cured that..completely. In the past I have changed my fluid about 3 times trying everything from OEM, to Redline, to Lucas and now synchromesh. Changed it out today and with a 1 hour test drive have not been able to make it grind, aside from driver error.


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Where did you pick it up from? I've been trying to find it as I am unhappy with Redline MT-90.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (apstguy)*

Interesting.. I *love* the improvement the MT90 made over OEM in my car.


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (apstguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apstguy* »_Where did you pick it up from? I've been trying to find it as I am unhappy with Redline MT-90.

Give MTL a try. It is thinner than MT-90 and works great. Of course, that's just one man's opinion.
robert


----------



## 2theonevr6 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: (tungub)*

I work at a private auto shop..picked it up from the dealer for about $16 a quart, just call your local GM dealer and ask for Synchromesh for a manual transmission and they should have it in stop as all of the GM 6 speeds take it.
*The MT90 made my car almost impossible to shift when the temperature dropped below 30*..I guess it just depends on where you live and the temperatures your car experiences.


_Modified by 2theonevr6 at 4:53 PM 4-27-2010_


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah MT-90 is crappy in cold weather, and I can feel how long it has been since I changed the fluid. I can feel it deteriorate in my shifts from week to week. MT-90 works well in warm weather, so I may just repurchase it once again. Its great in the 105 degree heat we get here in summer.


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (tungub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tungub* »_
Give MTL a try. It is thinner than MT-90 and works great. Of course, that's just one man's opinion.
robert

Does it protect as well though?


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (apstguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apstguy* »_Does it protect as well though?

I don't know there there is a good way to quantify that. I can say that my transmission has not failed in the 80K or so miles I've put on it since putting MTL in. I can also tell you that I track the car once a month or so, so there is at least "above average" use involved. I believe it "protects as well" as MT-90 or anything else you could put in there, but I have not done any scientific analysis to prove that. Red Line fluids are generally considered among the best.
robert


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

The only thing that would quantify that other than oil analysis that I can think of is how it comes out. Less metal in it, color, etc.


----------



## kelchm (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: GM Synchromesh Believer (2theonevr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2theonevr6* »_Just thought id chime in and let everyone know that I am now a believer in the magical substance synchromesh. Have had a constant 3rd gear grind for about 2 months now since changing to solid shifter endlinks, and synchromesh has cured that..completely. In the past I have changed my fluid about 3 times trying everything from OEM, to Redline, to Lucas and now synchromesh. Changed it out today and with a 1 hour test drive have not been able to make it grind, aside from driver error.

Glad it worked out for you man. Hopefully this extends the life of that 3rd gear syncro. 
Anyone know what exactly makes this stuff _work_?


----------



## VR6_powered (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (2theonevr6)*

Damn, i just spent over $100 on OEM tranny fluid today







i knew i should have searched for that gm stuff lol


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Redline is junk, Syncromesh is much better. I use Torco now, I'll use nothing else in the future.


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Redline is junk, Syncromesh is much better. I use Torco now, I'll use nothing else in the future.

Torco? Info please

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








How's the cold-weather performance? I definitely need to get the Amsoil crap out of mine before cold weather returns, and right now the GM Syncromesh is my leading candidate.


----------



## 2theonevr6 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedub_junky)*

I would say synchromesh 100%... we had a cold night here last week (28) and it performed with no problems. No warming up needed.


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

I picked some up on friday, I'll be putting it in tomorrow.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedub_junky* »_
Torco? Info please

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








How's the cold-weather performance? I definitely need to get the Amsoil crap out of mine before cold weather returns, and right now the GM Syncromesh is my leading candidate.


http://www.torcoracingoils.com...f8af8
I just bought it direct, not cheap but works fantastic. I've never raced in real cold weather but it was never an issue down into the 20'sF just driving around.


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

It has eliminated the need for me to skip 2nd in the morning and seems to shift smoother and "softer" (in a good way). So far I am really digging it. I'm waiting for final judgment to see how it wears. Redline was easy to tell when it was breaking down, you could feel it through the shifter. Only thing I am worried about is that it is semi-synthetic and not fully synthetic like Redline. I'm paying close attention to the magnetic drainplug next time it comes out.


----------



## bigbumpmike (Aug 26, 2003)

i have been using the lucas for a while but in the winter.... it sucks. needs to warm up before it shifts great. so i will try this gm stuff soon


----------



## jefswat (Jun 10, 2008)

I've been using the Pennzoil Syncromesh now for 6 or 7months and I haven't had any problems. It performs much better than anything else I've tried. If I remember correctly Pennzoil is supposed to be the same (or close to) the GM stuff. I'd have to check the bottle but I think I threw it away. The bottle says it is good to -20* F and I'd believe that. The coldest I ever started my car was about -15*F and the throttle body froze but it shifted into 1 2 and reverse fine while I was moving it out of the way of the snow plow. It definitly doesn't gel up like other fluids. I haven't noticed signs of any long term problems. I hadn't heard of any 2.8 guys running it but I couldn't find any thing else in my town and some R32 guys use it so I gave it a try. It is noticably runnier than other fluids and it doesn't say what the actual weight of it is. I searched online and couldn't even find thing. Hopefully I don't regret this in a few years. 

Edit: Its fairly cheap too


----------



## cgeromi (Apr 30, 2006)

jefswat said:


> I've been using the Pennzoil Syncromesh now for 6 or 7months and I haven't had any problems. It performs much better than anything else I've tried. If I remember correctly Pennzoil is supposed to be the same (or close to) the GM stuff. I'd have to check the bottle but I think I threw it away. The bottle says it is good to -20* F and I'd believe that. The coldest I ever started my car was about -15*F and the throttle body froze but it shifted into 1 2 and reverse fine while I was moving it out of the way of the snow plow. It definitly doesn't gel up like other fluids. I haven't noticed signs of any long term problems. I hadn't heard of any 2.8 guys running it but I couldn't find any thing else in my town and some R32 guys use it so I gave it a try. It is noticably runnier than other fluids and it doesn't say what the actual weight of it is. I searched online and couldn't even find thing. Hopefully I don't regret this in a few years.
> 
> Edit: Its fairly cheap too


Anyone else use this in there vr and have success??


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

I used it for a while, but its usable life seemed to fall off a cliff. It was great for months, then after a couple days it felt like crap. The syncromesh gave up - The servicable life is less than others. Also, my drainplug had much more metal shavings in it than normal (with MT-90) so I tried Amsoils stuff (don't like it either!).


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

I used GM synchromesh in an 02A and 02M transmission with great results. I had a nasty 3rd gear grind at high rpms in the 02A and they all but disappeared. The 02M in my TT always felt a little notchy and this cleared it up a bit and felt awesome after 30k+ miles of use.


----------



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)

+1 for GM Synchromesh. i ran it im my DSM, 418hp daily driven with a stock trans and not a single issue. i love the stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

I used to use Pennzoil Synchromesh in my DSM. 500 WHP 2.3 stroker, stock tranny, no problems. There were plenty of DSM threads about the Pennzoil and GM brands. Could never tell the difference other than cost, you can get the Pennzoil Synchromesh at your local autoparts store.


----------



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)

pssshhhhh... typical DSMer.. always trying to 1-up someone else.


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

headsup7up said:


> pssshhhhh... typical DSMer.. always trying to 1-up someone else.


Haha, just keeping the competition alive. Now I have moved onto a 24V VR6T Audi A4, it's in the works.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

So are you guys saying there is a difference in the Penzoil Syncromesh and the actual GM Sycromesh? 

I been contemplating picking this up. Cause I to, do not care for the MT-90... its warmer here now of days but shifting is starting to feel rather notchy...


----------



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)

jaso028 said:


> So are you guys saying there is a difference in the Penzoil Syncromesh and the actual GM Sycromesh?
> 
> I been contemplating picking this up. Cause I to, do not care for the MT-90... its warmer here now of days but shifting is starting to feel rather notchy...


some people say there is a difference and some people say there isnt. ive always had good luck with the GM stuff so i stuck with it. Theres always been a big debat in DSMland over which one is better.


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

headsup7up said:


> some people say there is a difference and some people say there isnt. ive always had good luck with the GM stuff so i stuck with it. Theres always been a big debat in DSMland over which one is better.


Definitely a big debate in DSMland about the two. I have never used the GM brand, I started using the Pennz brand in 2001, I was living in the desert in California, that was all that was available and the cost of shipping in GM was prohibitive. So, I stuck with the Pennzoil brand and have used it since. I think you will be golden regardless of which one you choose.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

Word, Cause Redline is poop! :thumbdown:


----------



## vr6buddy (Jun 22, 2012)

So my second gear on my vr6 corrado started to grind about a week ago. Everything is original with 123,000 miles. 

I have heard wonders from this forum that it cures 2nd gear grinds and that shifts are like butter now. 

A friend of mine that works at gmc picked me up 2 quarts... Ran me 20 bucks with his dicount. 

Today we changed the trans fluid. and It did not cure my second gear so I guess I will need a rebuild somtime in the future. ( If I shift slow into 2nd I avoid all grinding. ) 

This stuff is very thin, Like adding 10w 30. My other gears seem to be a bitt stiffer, Idk why, but minimal.


----------



## cgeromi (Apr 30, 2006)

Penzoil syncromesh is garbage. Use the oem fluid that the factory puts in. Change every 40k and you'll have a happy transmission.


----------



## 03gleye (May 8, 2010)

I want this in my car


----------



## wagen6 (Jun 5, 2008)

1. started with OEM - worked great but wanted to change since I had over 100K on the clock
2. went with MT-90 - PA winter mornings sucked. Even when the car warmed up the 3rd gear grind would send shivers down my spine.
3. still using syncro - flawless shifting all the way through, haven't had a grind in 50K, winters and all.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

apstguy said:


> I'm paying close attention to the magnetic drainplug next time it comes out.


which magnetic plug do you use? I had the ECS one on for a while, but it leaked constantly.

I asked Mr. Peloquin about fluids when I grabbed his LSD and he advised to touch nothing but the latest OEM revision for the 02M. He laughed at Redline, Mt-90 etc - literally, and told me to stay far far away. OEM is expensive yes, but I've never had an issue. As others have stated I also change trans oil roughly every 35-40k, and I frequently visit the track. (every other week or so in the summer)


----------

